

More 8088 MPH how it's done - atesti
http://www.reenigne.org/blog/more-8088-mph-how-its-done/

======
beagle3
Nostalgia to a simpler, different time.

The rather surprising thing, I think, is that most of the techniques they are
using were known on the C64 at the time when CGA was popular. They weren't
perfected yet, but they were already in use - but no one took them seriously
on the PC:

Cycle counting was incompatible with the variety of hardware; CRTC games did
not work on all monitors.. Almost no one even looked there. I remember being
very proud getting 16 colors on the CGA's 320x200x4-color mode back in '87,
only to see that it didn't work on my friend's shining new EGA.

In other words, I'm getting old .....

~~~
rbanffy
The PC's architecture was initially a curse. A graphics board that could not
run popular software had very limited value and software that does not run on
anything better than a CGA (specially since EGA could do better game graphics
than CGA) was seen as buggy. In the end, the VGA-equipped PCs ate Amiga's
lunch.

------
MengerSponge
Witchcraft?

 _reads writeup_

Yup. Witchcraft.

